# Solar Power



## vezoo (Nov 22, 2008)

What are best solar power systems? With a shoe string budget. Just want to be able to run a few light bulbs, and 1500 watt heaters in our small animal trailers.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good question. I would like to do the same, and maybe run a well pump too.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

vezoo said:


> What are best solar power systems? With a shoe string budget. Just want to be able to run a few light bulbs, and 1500 watt heaters in our small animal trailers.


I have about $3500 invested in my small solar system and can not do that this time of year, as my panels are only rated 350 watts.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You might also consider looking in to solar heating water and air units . 
Here's a few heaters I've been using this winter with great results. Something similar can be made with very little carpentry skill and not a whole lot of money. These units are made of aluminum, glass , and foam for insulation. I was incredibly lucky a very nice person gave these to me. For some great ideas look up builditsolar.com
The heating element takes quite a lot of power to run which would mean a larger investment in solar panels. For light you might check out led's which are much more efficient. You could set them up for solar power without as much money and get started with less money out of your wallet. A wind generator would be a good alternative to look into as well depending on your location. 
First picture is panels, second is the fan to circulate air, I know it's too close to the vent, and I've changed to a 74 watt blower since this picture was taken. Third picture is thermometer in the vent coming out of the panels into my living room.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

vezoo said:


> What are best solar power systems? With a shoe string budget. Just want to be able to run a few light bulbs, and 1500 watt heaters in our small animal trailers.


Well to run one 1500 watt heater and maybe 3 comp floresent bulbs for say around 8 hours per day--you would probably get a small set-up for a little under $20,000, but if you had a cloudy day or two, you would need a back-up generater. Solar is not cheap.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Solar is not cheap.


Especially when you try to use it for one of the worst applications possible. Any form of electric heat and solar do mix cheaply.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

For "reasonably cheap " you can do lights.

For "totally NOT cheap" you can do *1500watt heaters*


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

1 KWH is 1000 watts for one hour. A heater of 1500 would consume 1.5 KWH per every hour that it is running or 36 per day, or stated another way 36,000 watts.

Since PV panels won't generate during darkness you will need to figure storage batteries into the equation and larger panels to collect during day light peak hours of generation.

To put it bluntly it just isn't cost efficient. You would be wise to find alternative heat for the animal trailers or if you can use conventionally generated electricity to power them. Roughly 36 KWH per day would cost $3.60 from a utility company depending upon local rates. 

A question I would ask myself if I were you----do the small animals I have actually need the heat I am providing via the heaters? Does your climate demand it? Are the animals show animals that must be kept in top condition and stress free? In past decades or centuries have the same animals required heat, and if so how did pioneers provide it? Now a really tough question---are your animals simply spoiled or do they actually need the heat or is it a requirement to ease your mind. I grew up on a working farm where animals received care but were not spoiled out of necessity in order to earn their own keep. Only you can answer these questions and arrive at true need.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree. Using a couple13 or 26 watt CFL lights would be extremely simple to set up, probably $500 or so. We have a battery-inverter setup, and trust me, every kilowatt hour is a precious thing that cannot be wasted. Our 8 huge batteries only hold 22 kwhrs, and the fridge uses a bunch, so we use the laptop for movies, and only run washing machines and dryers when the generator is running. Electric heaters are out of the question for us completely, we use propane and wood. 
That solar heater looks pretty sweet, how do you protect it from hail?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I worry about that, but so far they have been holding up fine. Some pretty good sized icicles dropped on them the other day and didn't break them, the glass it pretty thick . They aren't left up year round so far, that may be why(I haven't decided where I want to mount them yet). If they were to break it isn't too hard to replace the glass. The heater on the right has been repaired with storm windows. Have to say after using these for supplemental heat for the second year and using solar water heaters last summer I'm so impressed. I should have done this years ago.


----------

